# R Lee Ermy dead



## Muppet (Apr 15, 2018)

My childhood best friend in Iraq years ago, just texted me. It's real. Ermy died from complications secondary to pneumonia. Rest easy Gunny.

M.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 15, 2018)

Rest In Peace, Gunny and thank you for your service and memories!


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 15, 2018)

Damn....Rest In Peace Gunny.

R. Lee Ermey, Golden Globe Nominee for 'Full Metal Jacket,' Dies at 74


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 15, 2018)

*- mod edit -

Thread's merged.  Rah'*

Just heard the news that Gunny Ermey passed away. RIP Marine.

Thanks for letting this boot on your tv show Mail Call back in 03.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 15, 2018)

Rest in Peace, Gunny.  We watched Full metal Jacket in bootcamp and got THRASHED when someone laughed at the Gunny getting shot.

Semper Fi


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 15, 2018)

Rest in Peace Gunny.

I met him in Kuwait in 03. He was on stage and did the whole routine for us.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 15, 2018)

Gunny was an awesome dude. He'll be missed. RIP.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 15, 2018)

RIP


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 15, 2018)

Rest in God's peace, Gunny.


----------



## Dame (Apr 15, 2018)

Personally, I think he had a thing for Racing Kitteh. The man had good taste and will be remembered for his great sense of humor.

Rest in peace, Gunny.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 15, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 15, 2018)

RIP, Gunny.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 15, 2018)

RIP Gunny

I was honored to meet him at Range Day during SHOT Show 2012. It was a short meeting, but he was a great guy.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 15, 2018)

Rest easy Gunny. You will be sorely missed by many.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 15, 2018)

Met him several times at SHOT over the years, a few long conversations during those times.  Semper Fi Gunney, Valhalla awaits your entrance.


----------



## J. (Apr 16, 2018)

Marines die, that’s what we are here for! But the Marine Corps live forever and that means YOU live forever!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Chopstick (Apr 16, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> RIP Gunny
> 
> I was honored to meet him at Range Day during SHOT Show 2012. It was a short meeting, but he was a great guy.


I cant get over the number of pictures that so many of my friends have with him from all over the world.  He was no snob, that man.  He must have taken pics with every Marine in 3/7 on just one visit to Twentynine Palms that I know of.  
RIP,  Gunny.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 16, 2018)

RIP and Semper Fi, Gunny.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 16, 2018)

Today I will remember him by watching a favorite movie of mine, _The Boys in company C._


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 16, 2018)

Topkick said:


> The Boys in company C.



LOVE that movie, Top.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Devildoc (Apr 16, 2018)

He was so anti-Gunny Hartman it's crazy.  Not a more humble man lived.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 16, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 16, 2018)

RIP, SHOT won't be the same.


----------



## DC (Apr 16, 2018)

So quite a while back I went in to a local store to buy a Springfield Armory product. So during the check out of said product which I was told was new I noticed evidence of used. I asked the guy behind the counter I said hey did you say this was new? He said yeah but will wait a minute maybe not.  He went in the back room and found out that it had been used and I said I’ll take it anyways. So when he brought up the item and the case I started looking at the case and noticed this signature with a sharpie in the left hand corner of the case. Lo and behold it was R. Lee Ermey.  He had played with my toy. He used to come into the store on occasion and did benefits with certain products and then signs them with his signature.  So now I have something the Gunny actually used in my collection. Semper Fi Gunny. See you in Valhalla!


----------



## DC (Apr 16, 2018)

Video evidence Gunney is already ridding the world of after life scumbags...


----------



## Muppet (Apr 16, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/ricardo.parr/posts/2008462059164386


----------



## CDG (Apr 17, 2018)

RIP, Gunny


----------

